# bouché à l'émeri



## Narcoz

Bonjour,

Je cherche une expression bien typique similaire à *être bouché à l'émeri* (être particulièrement borné, ne rien vouloir comprendre) si possible en espagnol du Rio de la Plata et non en Castellano. J'imagine que *tapado al esmeril* (lol) ne se dit pas. *Duro de la mollera* ne me convient pas vraiment. Je préfèrerai une expression qui possède une origine ancienne comme cette expression française et qui puisse être comprise par les américains d'Amérique latine. Merci à vous et bonne journée.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonsoir,
Ici il te proposent "*ser duro como una roca*" (Argentine) - http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cache:F5NMz6WcYawJ:www.expressio.fr/expressions/etre-bouche-a-l-emeri.php+%22%C3%AAtre+bouch%C3%A9+%C3%A0+l%27%C3%A9meri%22+duro+de&cd=1&hl=es&ct=clnk&lr=lang_es|lang_fr


----------



## Narcoz

Parfait! Je ne l'avais pas comprise sur le moment mais je me souviens maintenant que j'avais entendu cette expression et c'était exactement que je cherchais. Merci beaucoup.
D'autre part, j'apprends par votre lien du site *les expressions françaises décortiquées* - que j'avais consulté avant d'écrire mon message mais le bêta que je suis n'avait pas été plus loin que de lire l'origine de cette expression - que l'on peut trouver éventuellement l'expression équivalente dans mon "jargon" local. C'est très utile et je vous en remercie encore une fois. 

Cordialement.


----------



## totor

Aquí hay otra que puede ser muy bien comprendida por los rioplatenses:

*Ser más bruto que un arado*.

Y bienvenido al foro, Narcoz.


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Una que se escucha por este lado del continente: "ser más cerrado que un bombillo".

Saludos,


swift


----------



## CHUGE

Hola, quiero colaborar

"Cabeza dura" es una expresión muy corriente en Argentina.
Espero que sirva


----------



## totor

Pero cabeza dura es diferente, Chuge.

En francés se diría tête de mule, por ejemplo, mientras que "être bouché à l'émeri" significa que uno es bastante bestia.

Manolito de Quino es un ejemplo de esta expresión.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


totor said:


> uno es bastante bestia.


¿A qué te refieres con _bestia_? (****Désolée, el Manolito de Quino no me ayuda )
- être bouché à l'émeri designa a alguien que no entiende o no quiere entender nada aunque que se le explique las cosas una y otra vez.

Au revoir, hasta luego
EDIT:
*** *Leo esto, que no sé si corresponde pero a primera vista hay contradicción:


> Manolito          es el mas cabal del grupo.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> alguien que no entiende o no quiere entender nada aunque que se le explique las cosas una y otra vez



…es la mejor definición para "más bruto que un arado", Martine.

Y la expresión rioplatense es bastante gráfica. Imagínate si quisieras hacerle entender algo a un arado. Te matarías explicándole las cosas una y otra vez y terminarías en el mismo lugar que empezaste  .

En cuanto a Manolito, su rasgo más típico de todos los que figuran ahí es el de bruto, nunca el de cabal. Hay innumerables apariciones de Manolito en la tira donde se lo ve a él tratando de hacer una simple suma con un lápiz (al que frecuentemente le rompe la punta) en un anotador y sacando la puntita de la lengua hacia el costado, como quien está haciendo un gran esfuerzo intelectual.


----------



## swift

Hola Martine:

Sé que la pregunta no se dirigía a mí, pero quisiera completar tu cita:



> Con fama de bruto es sobre todo un          hombre práctico, que ayuda a su papá en el almacén y admira a los americanos          por ser los mas (sic) ricos del mundo.


Por supuesto, "bruto" no tiene aquí el sentido de "rudo" (como el Brutus de Popeye), sino de "torpe", "idiota".

Y el sentido que anotas para "être bouché à l'émeri" es el de "ser más cerrado que un bombillo" (en Costa Rica).

Un beso,


J.


P.D. Y Totor tiene razón: tratar de explicar algo a un arado sería tanto como querer exprimir un coco.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> …es la mejor definición para "más bruto que un arado",


Gracias pero yo preguntaba por _bestia_ que por este lado del charco significa que alguien tiene gran fuerza física sin alusión a la capacidad intelectual. De una grácil señorita _bouchée à l'émeri_ no diría que es una bestia. De allí mi pregunta.
Con lo cual tener la _cabeza dura_ puede ser una traducción de _bouché à l'émeri_, aunque reconozco que no es tan imaginativa.


----------



## swift

Hola Martine:

Yo so sé por qué, pero al parecer por acá nos gusta hacer un solo paquete del "bruto" y del "torpe" (quizá porque muchas veces, quien tiene mucha fuerza física no sabe medirla y se la pasa metiendo la pata, tirando objetos por accidente...). También es común decir "bestia", "animal", "caballo", para significar "idiota, torpe".

Hasta luego,


J.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gracias Jose, no había visto tu precedente aportación. Aquí también las bestias tienen fama de torpes pero hay torpes por naturaleza (grandote) y está el torpe que no quiere aprender, je ne ferais pas l'amalgame. Je reprends mon exemple de jeune fille gracile.


----------



## totor

Cintia&Martine said:


> Gracias pero yo preguntaba por _bestia_ que por este lado del charco significa que alguien tiene gran fuerza física sin alusión a la capacidad intelectual.



Ese es el problema con algunas palabras, Martine, uno cree que en todos lados significa lo mismo y de pronto se encuentra con que significan algo muy distinto. Nosotros, por más que sea una grácil señorita, podemos decir de ella (pero no a ella  ) que es bruta, bestia, cuadrada, etcétera, etcétera.

Sea como fuere, les recuerdo que la pregunta inicial de Narcoz apuntaba exactamente a este lado del charco:



Narcoz said:


> Je cherche une expression bien typique similaire à *être bouché à l'émeri* (être particulièrement borné, ne rien vouloir comprendre) *si possible en espagnol du Rio de la Plata et non en Castellano*.



Por eso en mi post subrayé que la que yo daba era una expresión similar a la francesa y perfectamente entendible para cualquier uruguayo o argentino.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

totor said:


> Ese es el problema con algunas palabras, Martine, uno cree que en todos lados significa lo mismo y de pronto se encuentra con que significan algo muy distinto.


Por supuesto y por eso pedía precisiones.



totor said:


> Sea como fuere, les recuerdo que la pregunta inicial de Narcoz apuntaba exactamente a este lado del charco


En efecto pero un hilo no pertenece solo al que lo abre sino a toda la comunidad de WR.

Gracias por quitarme un poco de _émeri_


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Para los de este lado del charco, el equivalente de *bouché à l'émeri* es *ser muy cerrado*.


----------



## lamuerte

"No ver más alla de sus narices" es otra posibilidad.


----------



## Paquita

> − [À l'oppos. _ouvert/fermé,_ s'ajoute une allusion aux bouteilles bouchées à l'émeri, c'est-à-dire fermées hermétiquement. _Cf. supra_ B 1] _Bouché à l'émeri._ Dont l'esprit est *tout à fait, − et irrémédiablement* − fermé.


fuente 
Se refiere a alguien que, *por mucho que se lo expliques*, *nunca* te entenderá porque su *capacidad intelectual* no se lo permite (o posiblemente su tesón, ver la explicación de Martine en el post #8 "no entiende o no quiere").

Creo que es mucho más fuerte que no ver más allá de las narices:


> *no ver *alguien* más allá de sus narices.* * 1.* loc. verb. Ver muy poco.
> 
> * 2.* loc. verb. coloq. Ser *poco* avisado, *corto* de alcances.


fuente:


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No tan "poético" como la expresión francesa pero:
- cazurro

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

